# First five mods on a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE



## Dannyboy37 (Jun 1, 2006)

My goal is to achieve better performance, what would your first five mods be from most important to least important? Please help, thanks!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Intake-Exhaust-Suspension-Headers-Clutch/Flywheel

You'll get a lot af different replies to this question. The list I gave is just an idea. There's really no _big_ HP increase using these, but you'll notice it to the wheels. The suspension will also greatly help handling with the increased performance... Clutch/Flywheel is if you gat the 5MT. If you got the auto, go for the underdrive pully set.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

intake is probably the very first thing you should get when you want performance.. let's just say the best bang for ur buck.. second i would go for pulley.. headers...exhuast...suspension if you want that power for something useful... like cornering.. and def.. most def.. technosquare reflash..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

TechnoSquare is a definate, it just needs to be the last thing you do.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> TechnoSquare is a definate, it just needs to be the last thing you do.


yeah true.. but why is that is it because they program it according to what you have in the car already ?? 

http://powertec.hostultra.com/main_altima.html

watson i found this thing here.. wat do you think ??


----------



## Dannyboy37 (Jun 1, 2006)

APPRECIATE IT !!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

In a way, it does gather the peak performance out of the mods you have done to your car. I've always heard that you should wait, because if you do it and then install something else, you don't get the full output of the part due to the ECU restricting it. Don't know if it's BS or not, but there's no reason the doubt it...
As for the turbo set up you linked to, it looks OK. I'm not too familiar with turbos, especially for the QR. I did notice there were contradicting statements on the page though. It said in one place the downpipe was 3" and 2.5" was a special order, yet it also said the exact opposite in another section. If you do decide to get it, be sure to ask them about sizing and which statement is accurate...


----------

